# WARNUNG an Dresdner Bank Kunden!!!!



## Dok (9. August 2005)

Zur Zeit werden Email mit folgenden Inhalt verschickt.
Diese Mail kommt *nicht* von der Dresdner Bank und der Link zeigt auch nicht auf die HP der Dresdner Bank, auch wenn es in diesem Fall verdammt echt aussieht!!!

*Auf keinen Fall da irgendwelche eingaben machen!!!!!*



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> - Unser neues Schutzystem kann Ihnen helfen, öftere betrügerischen Transaktionen zu vermeiden und Ihre Mittel sicher zu halten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sailfisch (9. August 2005)

*AW: WAHRUNG an Dresdner Bank Kunden!!!!*

Moin Chef!

Danke für die Warnung! Habe in den letzten Wochen derlei Mails von R+V-Bank, Deutsche Bank, HVB und Sparkasse erhalten! Man kann gar nich häufig genug davor warnen!


----------



## Dok (9. August 2005)

*AW: WAHRUNG an Dresdner Bank Kunden!!!!*

In diesem Fall gilt:
So schlecht die Mail auch ist, um so besser wurde hier die Seite gefälscht!


----------



## Siff-Cop (9. August 2005)

*AW: WARUNG an Dresdner Bank Kunden!!!!*

Morgen

Ich bekomme auch ständig  solche mails, werden ungelesen gelöscht, ich denke mir einfach wenn eine/meine Bank was von mir möchte dann melden die sich per Post oder Telefon und laden mich zu einem Gespräch ein.
Bin aber immer wieder erstaunt wieviele Leute darauf reinfallen, hat da viehleicht jemand Zahlen???? Aber muß ja schon sonst würden die es wahrscheinlich nicht über Monate hin machen , die Verbrecher............

irgenwie wirds immer schlimmer, alle/viel wollen einfach nur noch kohle auf Kosten anderer machen und verarschen was das Zeug hält.#d |evil: 
schlimme Welt..........drum geht Angeln |supergri


----------



## käptn iglo (9. August 2005)

*AW: WARNUNG an Dresdner Bank Kunden!!!!*

wer auf oben genannte mail reinfällt ist doch selbst schuld man sollte schon annehmen das eine bankangestellte der deutschen rechtschreibung und grammatik mächtig ist.

solche post kommt bei mir gar nicht durch den spam filter


----------



## Kalle25 (11. August 2005)

*AW: WARNUNG an Dresdner Bank Kunden!!!!*

Manche dieser pishing-Seiten wurden schon sehr gut gemacht. Deswegen nochmals die Sicherheitshinweise: www.bankenverband.de/pic/artikelpic/072005/br0507_rb_phishing.pdf


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (11. August 2005)

*AW: WARNUNG an Dresdner Bank Kunden!!!!*

Also wenn ich auch mal was sagen darf dazu, wir machen z. B. Online-Banking aber auch nur wenn wir bei Ebay was verkauft haben, um zu kontrollieren wann der Kunde überwiesen hat usw., beim Login z. B. steht der Vermerk das kein Mitarbeiter weder per Mail, Telefon, oder sonstiges sich mit uns in Verbindung setzt. 
Daher reagieren wir automatisch schon nicht auf irgendwelche Mails die nach Bank aussehen.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (11. August 2005)

*AW: WARNUNG an Dresdner Bank Kunden!!!!*

Noch treten die Gangster relativ unbeholfen auf. Kommt mir fast wie einer der Versuche der Panzerknacker AG vor.|muahah:

Wie gesagt noch. Irgendwann können sie unsere Sprache aber schon.... d.h. wenn sie nicht vorher eingeknastet werden:q

Trotzdem finde ich es gut, wenn die Leute gewarnt werden.#6

Von meiner Bank würde so etwas z.B. in dieser Form nie kommen. Alle wichtigen Informationen kommen auf dem sicheren Server nach dem einloggen.


----------

